# chevy radiator fans



## doug34 (Sep 18, 2008)

98 chevy venture ,my radiator cooling fans only run the air cond. is running..can someone help me out? new to any kind of forum,hpe I am doing OK thanksDOUG


----------



## abg (Aug 23, 2008)

Not sure about the Venture, but most cars have 2 fans. One runs with the A/C and the other runs when the engine gets hot. It is operated by a temp switch on the engine.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

With the a/c off the fan should run only when the temperature reaches a specified setpoint. To test let the car idle (a/c off) and watch the temp gage. The fan should come on at, say, 210 and go off when temp cools down to around 200. These numbers are approxiamte but you get the idea. The only reason it runs full time when the a/c is on is because you need airflow over the condenser while sitting still in traffic. The a/c being on energizes a relay to turn the fan on. But without a/c the fan almost never runs unless you are in a lot of stop and go traffic on a warm day.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

although it is true what both people have said, if it's not turning on ever while the car is running, (even when it gets hot) then it sounds like it's the temp switch previously mentioned.

on that vehicle it's probably a switch in the driver's side of the radiator, about halfway down, should look kinda like a set of wires plugged into a spark plug looking thing.


----------



## Joel c (Oct 15, 2009)

You will have two temp sensors that kick on at dif temps. The condenser fan will always click on when the heat or ac is on. It comes on with the heat to cool your duct temps on heater imagine 240 degee hot air hitting a 10 below winshield. These guys will have some good test info for you the owner is a old ac delco sales rep he has a ton of valuable infohttp://www.radiatorsrus.com
ask for Joe


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

In the Venture there should be 2 fans, one with the A/C comprtessor, and one with eth engine temp like the posters before me have said, and your problem is probably one of two things, either a temp switch or your a little bit paranoid, like my wife when her Malibu fan doesn't come on when she thinks it should. BUT in rare cases it could possibly be a bad fan motor, this is very very rare. to test the fan motor, pull the plug of the temp sending unit(s) and jumper the two electrical connectors, the fan should come on. if it doesn't you know whats next, but the fan in the Venture goes off when you turn the engine off, Modern general Motors vehicles kill everything except the lights, radio and door locks when you turn the key off.
Also check the fan relay, probably not gone bad, but it might have shaken loose of these nice smooth roads we have in this country


----------

